# Leopard gecko 'waste' is this normal?



## railton89 (Jul 16, 2010)

Just got my first leopard gecko this morning, handled it for a few minutes not long ago and when I put him back there was some white what I presume was poo (a mushy ball) and as I put him back in the viv I noticed there was a brown liquid where he was. Is this normal???


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

The white sounds like urates which is normal...the brown liquid could be urine, OR it could be runny poo- without actually seeing it I couldn't say for sure. Urates/urine= normal, runny poo= not too normal. 
hope this helps.


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

As already mentioned, the white area is urate (pee) and is normal. However, the poop itself shouldn't really be too runny. You could try taking a look at the health section on SleepyD's website, as this shows examples of both normal and not so normal poop for comparison. While it may simply be that your leo has been slightly stressed by the move to its new home, I'd consider getting a faecal test done, especially if the diarrhoea persists, just to make sure that there's not an underlying problem with parasites. PALS offer a cheap and effective faecal testing service, if that's any help.


----------



## lisafay (Apr 16, 2009)

stress associated with a new environment could cause all manner of changes to gecko's excretions! I'd advise laying off the handling for a little while, let him settle in, get feeding and familiar with new environment and then build it up slowly if he's not used to being handled at all


----------



## railton89 (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks.
His waste is not too 'runny' now. So I'm hoping he's calmed down and settling


----------



## lisafay (Apr 16, 2009)

best of luck with him


----------

